# Vieja Zonatum Young Adult - Sexing



## Rift485 (Dec 3, 2004)

Hi all, been a while! I got out of the hobby for a while but I'm back baby!! :thumb:

I recently picked up a Zonatum from an LFS and I am trying to determine its sex. I owned a similar sized pair of Regani for a while but besides that I'm fairly new to the Vieja genus. I'm under the impression that female Vieja's will not be as colorful as the males so somebody please correct me if I'm wrong.

This one seems pretty nice and is about 5"-6" TL. It is actually pretty docile. Can someone tell me their opinion of its sex? Also, is it possible that it's too early to tell? I'm used to African Peacocks where you can tell without a doubt by 2"!

Any comments or thoughts appreciated!


----------



## Rift485 (Dec 3, 2004)

No thoughts?


----------



## Cich150 (Oct 12, 2011)

I would say male - n I own 3 Veija - just not your kind exactly...just going from what I have - yours looks male to me.


----------



## Cich150 (Oct 12, 2011)

N very nice too I might add!


----------



## Rift485 (Dec 3, 2004)

Thanks! Hopefully he colors up more soon.


----------



## Cich150 (Oct 12, 2011)

As it gets out of juvy stage if male ofcouse he will get a nice big bump on the top of his head - lots easier to tell as they grow.


----------

